# Generac IX2000 questions



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why is it called an Inverter Generator?

AC generators don't require an inverter even if they have a DC output.

Sounds like marketing - generally, with generators, you get what you pay for. The Honda gens are known to last a long time and give quiet, trouble free power.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Inverter Gennys run AC through a DC back to AC conversion. It creates about 15% inefficiency but gives you clean power that won't fry circuit boards.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

No experience with it, but those cubes that Costco sales that are scalable look cool, but too pricey. 

You guys do realize 240 watt solar panels are $225 now right? That can produce 1000 watts of
power in a day easy. Oh - no fuel - no noise.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in a previous incarnation as an RV person Onan's were considered pretty much top of the line along with Honda. Generacs and assorted other brands not so much.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Generac has been around awhile they are a well respected company.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Inverter units combine the flywheel and alternator into one unit saving space. Engine speed varies as power demand requires (low need, low speed) so they are usually quite. The spec sheet should give the noise levels for comparison with Honda. I had a Generac for nearly 20 years, started every time. Their tech told me to run it dry every time I used it. For the monthly exercise sessions, I would only put in about 1 cup of gas. For the load, I plugged in a room size heater.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

A regular ac generator has to run at a constant speed of around 3600 rpm to have the correct 60 cycle frequency. 
A Inverter generator like GTGallop said generates AC converts it to DC and an inverter converts it back to AC at 60 cycles, But unlike a straight ac generator the engine can run at a much lower speed. 
So the engine can run at the speed necessary to match the load. So it is much quieter and much more efficient in gas use with varying loads. Also since the engine normally runs at a slower speed it will last a lot longer.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wahoooo...just walked away from a garage sale with a Coleman 1850 powermate for $40, he pulled the cord once and it sounded great. SWEET


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Jealous!


----------



## Dav84 (Nov 17, 2014)

If your looking for long term dependabilty buy a Honda eu2000 very fuel efficient, High resale value.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Generac is a common, homeowner-grade generator. It is probably the most common. Relatively inexpensive, as whole-home generators go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a Generac XL 4000 (I think) for about 18 years. Never failed to start. Only problem was had to replace the oil pressure sensor twice. After checking the oil and seeing it had oil, I bypassed the sensor and was running again. Most years I averaged over 200 hours on it, maybe 6 hours a day. A little noisy compared to the Hondas, but the price was way better.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Generac IX Series 2000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator?


Don't know about those, but we're real satisfied with our 7000watt Troy Built.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

No experience with an inverter style.I can say that Generac make a very good unit though.I have had our 3500 watt Generac for 20 something years,starts on first or second pull as long as you do not let the fuel sit and turn into shellac.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Good thought MI.oldguy, I always ran out the fuel or emptied the tank. NEVER let any fuel sit in the tank, never. Also, don't forget the generator more so than the engine need to be exercised to dry out the coils of wire if you live in humid area. I was pretty anal about my Generac. Every month on Sunday right after church. Plus you need to really exercise it, not just run the engine. Up in ILLannoyed I connected to 1500 electric space heaters to it to put a load on the generator.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Do NOT buy Generac!
Generac Guardian Generator, massive failure of equipment and service Review 278443 Jun 22, Baltimore, Maryland, Guardian Home Generator @ Pissed Consumer
Generac 17Kw 5873 Guardian Series Standby Generator review
Generac generator lemon | Consumer Watchdog
EECB To Generator Company Results In Out-Of-Warranty Replacement ? Consumerist

This list goes ON and ON....just make an educated buy.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Inverter Gennys run AC through a DC back to AC conversion. It creates about 15% inefficiency but gives you clean power that won't fry circuit boards.


So you would get power like from a pure sine wave inverter?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I feel that problem with any generator can and will happen, I wonder how many of these problems are due to owner/operator failure to maintain?


----------

